# ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE



## Uncle Bob

Many States require you to be tested and licensed by their State Agency; to inspect for their local government AHJs.

A.  What does your State and/or Local AHJs accept or require?

B.  If State License is required; will your State waive testing; and license you; if you have the ICC Certification?

C.  Does your State require and/or accept ICC Certifications?

Texas only requires a Plumbing Inspector's License; issued by the State; to inspect plumbing for a government AHJ.  *ICC Plumbing Certifcation does not waive State testing for licensing.*

There are no State requirements for Inspectors who inspect Building, Mechanical, and Electrical.  You don't even have to have ICC Certification.  Each AHJ independently decides on the requirements.

I have seen Inspectors hired by local AHJs in Texas with no certification.  Most do "prefer" ICC Certification, and require you to obtain a State Plumbing Inspector's License within a specified time limit after hire.

Next,

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

texas also requires fire inspector certification


----------



## rktect 1

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Illinois is like Texas except that the plumbing inspector is required to be a licensed plumber.  No ICC certs required nor state license for building inspectors.  Don't really know about electrical though.


----------



## packsaddle

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

The State of Texas does not acknowledge ICC fire certifications.

It is ironic that the Texas Commission on Fire Protection fully endorses ICC's effort to sprinkle everything under the sun, yet, conveniently, rejects ICC fire certifications.

Hahaha....once again, ICC is played for a fool.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Montana's requirements. Basically IAPMO plumbing and ICC everything else. By the way plumbers and electricians are the only liscensed contractors in Montana

24.301.206 STAFF QUALIFICATION (1) City, county, or town plumbing and

electrical inspectors must be either Montana licensed journeymen or inspector

certified in the craft being inspected.

(2) City, county, or town building and mechanical inspectors must be either

inspector certified or have a construction related engineering or architecture degree

or license. A mechanical inspector may also be qualified by having a Montana

plumbing license.

(3) Plans examiners must be either plans examiner certified, or be building

inspector qualified as allowed in (2).

(4) Certification must be by a nationally recognized entity for testing and

certification in the same code as is adopted by the department. The certification

must be considered current by the certifying entity. In the situation where a new

edition or replacement code has been published but is not yet adopted by the

department, certification in the most recent published edition or replacement code is

acceptable.

(5) Plumbing, electrical, mechanical or building inspector certification may be

obtained as part of a combination inspector certification to the extent the individual

inspector certifications meet the requirements of (4).

(6) The types of buildings which may be inspected or plans examined by a

particular certification classification shall be determined by the department utilizing

the standards and recommendations of the entity administering the certification

program. However, as a general rule, residential building inspector certification shall

be acceptable for inspections of residential buildings containing less than five

dwelling units.

ADMINISTRATIVE


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

*Michigan*

Building, Plumbing, Mechanical and Electrical– work in a trade for four years and apply for registration, receive provisional registration and maintain continued education in various categories.

Fire – Nothing at state level unless working for state.  Many jurisdictions require state certification which includes the NFPA training course and testing.  The state does recognize/reciprocate the ICC fire certifications for state acceptance.

Pack,

Come to Michigan where real deer live and work with us.  I could use someone like you to help me finally shape this state before I retire and move out west


----------



## beach

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Hey FM! Move out west now! We could use you.....


----------



## vegas paul

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Nevada recognizes all the ICC, IAPMO and Legacy certifications.  No state certification required for inspectors, plans examiners, etc.  ALL contractors require licensing (General, Mech, Plumbing, Elect, Masonry, etc.).  We also have a law (Nevada Revised Statutes) that you must be certified in the particular area of expertise to inspect or review plans.  For example, you must be combo-inspector commercial to do all commercial inspections, otherwise use multiple inspectors - same for plan review.

We also have a law that requires the BO to be a certified (CBO) building official.  I had this discussion on the old BB and was surprised to find out how many states and localitites require no specific certification for a BO!


----------



## steveray

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

CT: 2003 ICC based w/ CT amendments from 2005 and 2009. State specific test ABO or BO Trade licenses for mechanicals contractors, all GC,new home, home improvement,etc. is just a registration, mail in your $160 and poof you are a "contractor"  Oh! And did I mention that a homeowner can pull a permit to do ANYTHING on their own property! Septic systems, service changes, framing, boilers,ANYTHING!


----------



## fatboy

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

In CO;

Electrical Inspector requires a minimum Journeyman license for commercial installations. 1-4 Family Residential can be inspected by non-licensed inspectors if they have either passed the State test, or have two years of training and have the ICC cert.

State Plumbing inspectors are required to be licensed, no the ICC cert doesn't cut it. But if you are home-ruled, then you don't have to use state inspectors, permits and inspections are from the local juridiction.

No Mechanical or General Contractors requirements


----------



## FM William Burns

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Beach,

Thanks for the kind words but that’s a little too far west for me and it appears that you guys are headed in the right direction from a fire service perspective


----------



## Daddy-0-

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Virginia requires a state level certification which consists of three requirements.

1. National testing. (ICC certs but you can substitute the legacy certs if you already have them.)

2. Completion of the state "CORE" class module which is a three day introduction to the different types of inspectors, state laws, customer service, ethics, certification requirements, etc.

3. Completion of the state class in the discipline that you are inspecting. The classes last three days and cover Commercial and Residential inspection for one discipline.

Thus, a Combination Residential Inspector must take four tests and five classes (15 days total) to be state certified. Each jurisdiction collects an extra 2% fee added to each permit which pays to send the inspectors to these required classes so there is no financial incentive to not send them.

Contractors are required to be licensed in their discipline(s) which also consists of a state class and exams. Contractor licenses are issued by level (A, B, and C) and the level restricts the size of the project that they can do. Class C can only do a job if it is $7500 or less. Class B $120,000 and less I think. Class A is unlimited. The level of your license determines the number of tests that you have to take (four maximum). I think that it is interesting that a lot of the class and test is about how to run a business in Virginia. You are taught how to do a business model, how to do payroll, taxes, the contractor laws and regulations, how to comply with OSHA and the ADA, etc. They assume that you already know how to build a house but may lack in paper work skills.  :lol:


----------



## Rick18071

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

In PA you must be certified by the state to inspect and to do plan reviews. Just pass the ICC tests to get cert except for BCO, in which the state has it's own test. Must have required CEU's every 3 years.

Contractors don't need anything unless there is a local requirement.


----------



## jpranch

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

Ladies & Gents, I will not say that icc (international cash cow) certs are the way to go to be recognized. But I will say this, local and state bureaucratic licencing? I have seen this go way overboard. Just look at our local licencing here. All, ALL it takes is one, ONE, "DH" (designated hitter) and holly cow! Been there, seen that, living that.

Do I have a better solution? No, not really. I guess the point I would like to make is: be very, very carefull at the state and local level.


----------



## RJJ

Re: ICC CERTIFICATION OR STATE LICENSE

PA has its own testing and licensing requirements. However, they do recognize ICC for all issues except the BCO cert and test. Unfortunately PA is sucking on the back side of the cash cow!


----------

